# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Poezi për DASHURINË!!!!!

## Beni_Sh

Poezi për DASHURINË :buzeqeshje: 


Gjumi më doli herët, kisha fjetur shumë pak.!!!!!!!!!!!

Hapa dritaren.

Në dhomën time , vërshoi një ajr i ftohtë i mëngjesit, i cili , pushtoi brendësitë e pa mbushura të krahrorit tim.

Vështrimi im, ndaloi tek ylli polar, apo "Ylli i mëngjezit", një pamje maxhepse, dhe ndriçimi i tijë më frymzoi, u ula dhe të shkrova!!!!!!

Dhe pa kuptuar, me një rrëshqitje të lehtë, të kisha krahasuar me të!!!!!

E ti, !!!!!!!!

Ç'do gjë paska qenë një iluzion !!!!!!

Dhe vet frymëzimi im, i ngritur mbi iluzione , i tillë do mbesë!

Porë, ndjenjat dhe fuqia e të shprehurit të tyre, nuk do të ndryshojnë!!!!!!!

Dhe ky yllë, do vazhdojë të ndikojë në frymëzimin tim, edhe pse ti mungon!!!!!

** Tek Forumi shoqëria, mora ca poezi të shkruara nga:
"Ylli i Mëngjesit", të cilat më pëlqyen shumë.

Monolog*~*~* 

Ehsakrificat se besojnë më arritjen, 
As lotët përgjërimin, 
As dhembja kujtimin, 
As unë ty..jo më. 
Pordëgjoje zërin tënd 
Të kuptosh zhgënjimin, 
Të ndiesh mëshirën, 
Që të besosh me forcë 
Tek ËNDRRAT. 


*~*~*Dilemë*~*~* 

Nuk di cfarë të mendoj 
Është kjo jeta ime? 
Apo aspirata e trishtë 
E një rinie të venitur?! 

Nuk di cfarë të kuptoj 
Është kjo e vërteta ime? 
Apo hipnoza kryeneçe 
E një shpirti krenar?! 

Nuk di cfare të dëgjoj 
Është kjo ëndrra ime? 
Apo zëri potent 
I një vegimi autoritar?! 

Nuk di cfarë të besoj 
Është kjo mirësia, 
Dëshira, shpresa 
Apo deliri im?! 


*~*~*Pa titull*~*~* 

Sa më mundon 
Trishtimi që migron në trojet e vetmisë. 
Si sinonim I HIV-it më ngacmojnë nervat 
E tendosura nga lodhja 
NOSTALGJITË! 
Më kot lodhem të mbyll sytë, 
Të mos mendoj 
Ti je aty, në mendjen time 
Hiçi efuziv. 
Shkëndijë e zjarrit të djeshëm. 
Gati të më përvëlojë shpirtin sërisht. 


*~ *~ * Retrospektivë në të tashmen *~ *~ * 

Ecnim dikur përdore 
Unë, ti dhe bota. 
Po tani???? 
Tani kërkoj të ngjis e trishtuar 
Copëza kujtimesh. 
Të gënjej veten 
Duke kërkuar të ndërtoj 
Një reale iluzive 
Me rrënjë mes kujtimesh të mykura. 
Për të mbytur goditjen therëse 
Të vetmisë. 
Tani, ecja kërmillore e kohës 
I ka lënë vendin KUJTIMEVE. 
Unë dhe ti, sjemi më ne, 
Nga gjithçka e jona, 
Jetojnë vetëm kujtimet dhe bota. 



*~ *~ * Eveniment *~ *~ * 

Nesër 
Ndoshta do të marr frymë 
Në një epokë të re, 
Ose për të fundit herë të një epoke 
Fillimi a fundi qoftë, 
Frymëmarrja kushtëzohet 
Përkohësisht 
Nën prangat e një trupi 
egoist.. 
Dhe të një kohe 
mizore! 


*~*~*Presionet*~*~* 

Të njohur, 
Të ndyrë, 
Jetësorë, 
Shpalosen në kronologji, 
Përjetësohen në epitafe. 


*~*~*Ankth*~*~* 

Shqisa të tensionuara, 
Të vrara, të fryra 
Të nxira, të zbehta 
Me shprehje, pa jetë 
Ndër frymorë të pashpirt 
Me vështrim të shpërfytyryar. 


*~*~*Ndoshta*~*~* 

Kur të kthehesh 
Me sy e trup të përbaltur, 
Nga lotë shfrimi mëkatarë 
Me logjikë mes absurdit 
Ose pa të tinëz, 
Me një budallallepsje veshur, 
Me urim helmues ndër dhëmbë, 
Krahëhapur,zemërngujuar, 
çuditërisht në përjetësinë 
e një qënieje të vdekshme, 
ndoshta do të dish të perceptosh 
veç një ngjyrë: 
GRINË e zymtësisë! 


*~*~*Pa titull*~*~* 

Vuan 
Ndonëse krenar. 
Përligj me naivitet çoroditës 
Dogma,tabu. 
Materjalizon, 
ndonëse në ideale, 
ëndrra të thurura, 
mistere të përbotshme. 
Ti qesh 
Ndonëse vuan. 
Deliri i madhështisë të torturon. 


*~*~*Pa Titull*~*~* 

E verteta 
Trill I fantazisë së shfrenuar 
Shpifje e kokës ambicioze, 
Kështu thuhet! 

Mashtrimi 
Naiv, modest 
Struc është, 
Shqiponje I thone. 

Më falni nëse pyes 
I nderuar professor, 
Po a mund të më sqroni 
Çsimbolizon I madhi 
PROMETE? 


*~ *~ * Pasojë *~ *~ * 

Vegim i zvenitur 
I një imazhi ëngjëllor 
Përlot sytë e shpirtit. 
E ashtu I përçudnuar 
Nga vreri I egoizmit të tij 
Vuan dhe urrehet në heshtje. 



*~*~*Pa Titull*~*~* 

Profili I mirazhit të një oqeani 
Më josh, më tundon, më thërret. 
Më ndez urrejtje, epsh. 
I afrohem, më humbet. 
Tërbohem, e godas. 
Ai më qesh. 


*~ *~ * Aspiratë *~ *~ * 

Dashuria ime 
Rrahje zemre 
Lotë gëzimi 

Jeta ime 
Shpirt I dashuruar 
Lotë, brenga dhe shpresë. 

Ëndrra ime 
Sy i bukur 
Përjetësi e buzëqeshjes. 

E çjam unë?! 
Ëndërr, dashuri dhe jetë. 


*~ *~ * Sugjerim *~ *~ * 

Dashuroje jetën o njëri! 
Përqafoje fort, plot ëmbëlsi 
Me forcën e tejskajshme të dëshirave 

Shijoje çdo sekondë, minutë a orë 
Çdo interval ecejak të kohës fluturake 
Si të ishte i fundit çast 

Aventurë, flirt a pafundësi 
Iluzion, shpresë a fat qoftë 
Ti prangose ! 

Përjetesia është përkohësi 
Lumturia 
Ëndërr, zgjedhje, rastësi. 


*~*~*Luan Jeta*~*~* 

Fati, mendja, zemra. 
Me to luan bixhoz jeta. 
I vërtit si ti leverdisë 
Deri sa e fiton lojën: 
çmimi është një ndjenjë e eikulibruar 
Që shpupuriset lehtas,butësisht 
Nga dora e rastësisë së shfrenuar. 
Të mishëruara së bashku 
Në një qënie tradhëtare 
Dashnore të epshme 
Egoiste në iluzionin e dyfishtë 
Të pronësisë ndaj jetës dhe meje. 


*~*~*Apriori*~*~* 

Ka kohë që të pres 
Dhe çdo sekondë që fluturon 
Ndiej të më rrëmbejë pa mëshirë 
Përditë nga pakëz shpresë. 

Ka kohë që ëndërroj 
Ecjen tënde drejt meje 
Vështrimet e kryqëzuara ngultaz 
Dhe shpirtin që qesh dhe qan me dënesë. 

Ka kohë që ndiej 
Zemrën e çmendur të rrahë fort, 
Sytë e zbehtë të rrezatojnë, 
Agoninë e pafund të perëndojë. 

Ka kohë që dua të të pres, 
Por pritja, vetminë ushqen me shpresë 
Dhe dita ditën e mallkon 
Dhe jeta nuk është më jetë, por iluzion. 

Ka kohë që unë pres 
As vetë nuk e di saktësisht se çfarë. 
Ndoshta pres përjetësinë, 
Ose ndoshta lumturinë. 

Dhe ti bashkoj të dyja 
Për të përjetësuar idealet 
E ndoshta në këtë mënyrë 
Të mësoj ta dua LIRINË. 



U trembem...udheve te trishta 
Diteve te zymta 
Shpirtit te perlotur 
Zemres qe urren 

U trembem...neteve te pergjumura 
Diteve tinzare 
Brengave te pafund 
Dhe buzeqeshjeve pa shprese 

U trembem...edhe fjaleve 
Edhe syve ziliqare... 
Edhe hakmarrjes se viktimave 
Edhe Mefistofelit brenda meje. 

U trembem mashtrimeve, 
Keqkuptimeve varg, 
Zhgenjimit kryenec 
Dhe meshires vete. 

I trembem jetes sime 
Forces se saj dhe dobesise 
Por edhe pse i trembem kaq shume 
E perball, e sfidoj, e tall, e mund. 

Per gjithcka kam gjetur forca. 
Por nuk di ne do gjej nje dite 
Force, deshire, besim e shprese 
Per te larguar vetmine.



Kurre me! 

Kurre me arratisje nga ndjesite, 
Kurre me medyshje, as hezitim. 
Kurre me verberi altruiste 
Ndaj te huajes, ndaj egoizmit, 
Ndaj pretendimeve absurde, 
............dhe ndaj pakenaqesise. 

<>, eshte qe sot 
rilindje, ringjallje dhe rimisherim! 

Dje 
Fati na njohu. 
Sot 
Rastesia na bashkoi. 
E nesermja 
Eshte maratonomaku i se ardhmes

----------


## Beni_Sh

Një pulëbardhë !!!! 

Atë ditë, dallgët e detit reagonin si të tërbuara, duke shprehur hapur zemërimin e tyre, ndaj shkëmbinjëve shekullorë, të cilët pengonin shtrirjen e valëve në pafundësi.

Një pulëbardhë, bënte përpjekje për t'ju shpëtuar goditjeve vdekje prurëse, dhe herë pas here zhytej, por prap nxirrte kokën mbi ujë, dhe vazhdonte luftën e saj për të menjanuar përplasjet me shkëmbinjë.....

Vura re se ishte e plagosur, dhe njërin krah nuk e përdorte......

Diçka e brendshme më shtynte të ndihmoja këtë krijesë, të pa fuqishme , dhe që më ngjallte një admirim me përpjekjet e saja..

Dielli i fundit të marsit, me një shkëlqim të pa zakontë, dhe një erë që fryente në drejtim të brigjeve, ishin dy fenomene që ndikonin pamëshirshëm për të marrë një vendim......

Mikesha ime, e cila ishte varur e tëra në krahun tim, sikur po e ndjente se unë do mirrja një vendim të rrezikshëm, më tërhiqte të largoheshim......

Por, mendja ime , në një shpejtësi të pa imagjinueshme , trajtonte nëpër labirinthet e sajë, përpjrkjen për jetë.....

Me nxitim fillova të xhvishem.........

Ç'do të bësh ?... më pyeti S me nxitim.....

Do hidhem ta shpëtoj pulëbardhën i thash...

Ti je i marrë...., në këtë kohë dhe në këto dallgë do hidhesh?

Po i thash, dua ta shpëtoj.

Ajo , filloi të më pengonte, dhe të më kërcënonte...., do hidhem pas teje, të jesh i bindur, më thoshte...!

_______________________________________________

Dhe ...Pulëbardhën e shpëtova, i shërova krahun e thyer, dhe pas ca kohe e lashë të lirë, të fluturojë drejt kaltërsive të thella të qiellit të pastër mbi Orikum.

Dhe , atë vit, e dalloja në mes të pulëbardhave të tjera, ajo ishte disi ndryshe, sepse me të , ishte bashkuar një pjesë e jetës sime,dhe një realitet ndikues, në formimin e përsonalitetit e të karakterit tim.

----------

